# Tri-tronics Battery replacement?



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

I have a Flyway Special approx. 4 years old. It was sent in to TT once and reworked after a failure at approx. 1 year. I now am having a few issues with it and wondering if it is the battery. I have it on 3 or less and it will only give a slight nick with the continuous button. ( I see dogs neck twitch but no other reaction to speak of). Then I turn it up to 4-5-6 and it quits all together and the light doesn't activate when continuous is pressed. It has been recently charged. :?: Does this sound like a result of weak batteries in need of replacement??? :?:


----------



## fetch (Sep 23, 2003)

bandcollector, here is a response I got from an electrical engineer friend of mine. I am just passing it along, offering no view myself because I am not an EE. He does seem to think it *might* be the batteries since they are now three years old, but *might* be a different part you cannot replace yourself.

Before you buy any batteries, you should call the Tri-Tronics company 800-456-4343 and speak to customer service. Find out if you buy a battery from them and it does not fix the problem will they give you a credit toward full repair costs (your collar isn't on warranty any more). I have heard that Tri-Tronics will give this credit if you shortly afterwards send the whole unit in for repairs because the battery didn't fix it. But I don't know if that's true. Company cust. svc. can tell you.

Here is what the EE said ("Rx" means collar). 

"So the batteries were replaced three years ago. It could be batteries in the Rx. Since the higher the stim setting, less output could also indicate a failing transformer. Might as well try to repace Rx batteries first.

Note that failed batteries with high impedance would work in much the same way as a failing transformer."


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

When I approached TT with what may have been a battery problem in a long-out-of-warranty unit, they did, indeed, suggest I try that first and then deducted the battery's cost from the rebuild fee when that wasn't the problem. And the "rebuild" was a new transmitter and receiver on my doorstep some nine days after the old one left it.

Great outfit.


----------

